# Peep Show



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2005)

I fucking love it! Was just watching ep 2 season 1 when Mark tries to get Jeremy a job at his work! Fucking funny, I was crying with laughter! Anyone else like this?  







Link


----------



## Balbi (Jun 25, 2005)

For some reason Jez and ChrisFilter, in my head there's a link y'know? 

My housemate admits to being Mark, we agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2005)

Lol!


----------



## miss direct (Jun 25, 2005)

I like this..is it still on channel 4, what day?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2005)

The second season was on recently, awaiting its DVD release now and looking forward tot he third!


----------



## miss giggles (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh I like this too. Can't seem to find when it's on though, anyone?


----------



## qwerty777 (Jun 25, 2005)

Ohhh I love this , Tis funnhy as fuck ....Love it....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> For some reason Jez and ChrisFilter, in my head there's a link y'know?



I get that a lot.. for some reason I'm proud of the assocation  

oddly enough was watching series 1 on DVD this morning after Fabric.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 25, 2005)

Shame he went and did the McDonalds adverts though, dappy cunt 

(thats him, not you..)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2005)

I know, I turned them down


----------



## Balbi (Jun 25, 2005)

Was this before or after they saw that photo of you on the beach?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2005)

fucking paparazzi


----------



## Balbi (Jun 25, 2005)

Don't worry, I am certain that should there be one at this time next year I will far outstrip you in the embarrassment stakes 

But even I won't stoop to speedos


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2005)

I didn't in the end. I swam in my pants


----------



## Balbi (Jun 25, 2005)

Classy. Real classy.


----------



## liberty (Jun 25, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I know, I turned them down








Time to wake up filter


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 25, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I get that a lot.. for some reason I'm proud of the assocation
> 
> oddly enough was watching series 1 on DVD this morning after Fabric.


 I was just watching it earlier, hence this thread!


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 25, 2005)

Love it. I've got series one on DVD and its a gets better with repeat viewings kind of show.


----------



## spliffie (Jun 25, 2005)

Peep Show is the best British comedy ever made imho.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 25, 2005)

THAT was the bad thing


----------



## LostNotFound (Jun 25, 2005)

El Dude Brothers


----------



## stavros (Jun 25, 2005)

> Peep Show is the best British comedy ever made imho.


Don't agree there (at least not yet) but I agree it is excellent. The second best sit-com currently being made after Curb Your Enthusiasm. It shows C4 can still make top comedy instead of wall-to-wall "reality" "celebrity" shite.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 26, 2005)

spliffie said:
			
		

> Peep Show is the best British comedy ever made imho.


 I wouldn't got that far; its excellent but there are better (Spaced comes to mind) but to be fair its a shit load better than Black Books or the crap that is Father Ted.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 26, 2005)

The crack episode is probably the best one I think I've seen, especially super-Hans' intimidation with the crunchy nut cornflakes at the end. 15 storeys high has a similar format and is worth a quick look as well.


----------



## jms (Jun 26, 2005)

"Cor, this crack's a bit moreish"

"Im really scared"
"Dont be scared, mate"
"But I am scared"
(pause)
"Dont be scared"


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2005)

> its a shit load better than Black Books or the crap that is Father Ted.


Do I detect a grudge being held here, or are you being ironic?


----------



## akirajoel (Jun 26, 2005)

"and then i go and spoil it all by saying something stupid like i liiike you."

"mmmmm... warm copy paper."

"This is okay, its just like a porno. Except I can't see anything, I haven't got a hard on, and I feel like crying."

"I'm looking into the abyss, I don't like the look of the abyss."

"I am going to feel so bad... when this is over."


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jun 26, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> "This is okay, its just like a porno. Except I can't see anything, I haven't got a hard on, and I feel like crying."


That was the orgy episode wasn't it? Absolute classic.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> Do I detect a grudge being held here, or are you being ironic?


 Grudge? Don't think so...they were just the first crap comedies to come to mind!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 27, 2005)

Absolutely love it.

'that cracks really moreish'


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I wouldn't got that far; its excellent but there are better (Spaced comes to mind) but to be fair its a shit load better than Black Books or the crap that is Father Ted.



Don't care for Linehan/Matthews comedies, then? Oh well.

But yes, Peep Show is excellent. I came across it by accident a few eps into series one and was more than pleasantly suprised.

Also have a fondness for Green Wing, too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2005)

jer said:
			
		

> Don't care for Linehan/Matthews comedies, then? Oh well.



Those the guys that did FT and BB? What else they done?


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Those the guys that did FT and BB? What else they done?



They've worked on Big Train, I'm Alan Partridge, The Day Today and Little Britain, to name but a few.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2005)

jer said:
			
		

> They've worked on Big Train, I'm Alan Partridge, The Day Today and Little Britain, to name but a few.


 Ah, I love AP and the Day Today!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 27, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Ah, I love AP and the Day Today!




DTD was essential and Partridge sort of went off the boil a bit in season 2 but still very good.

Fr Ted was pure surreal genius and a tribute to some of Ireland's finest comedic talent. Black Books had Bailey, Moran and Grieg - what more could you ask for?


----------



## stavros (Jun 27, 2005)

Linehan & Mathews (only one t) also contributed to Brass Eye and On The Hour.

I also love Green Wing and am looking forward to the second series.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 27, 2005)

jer said:
			
		

> DTD was essential and Partridge sort of went off the boil a bit in season 2 but still very good.
> 
> Fr Ted was pure surreal genius and a tribute to some of Ireland's finest comedic talent. Black Books had Bailey, Moran and Grieg - what more could you ask for?


 TDTD Was excellent, AP was brilliant but yeah did get a little weaker but FT and BB just bored me stiff. Very unfunny verging on tediuos. BBs' second season had a few good moments but still pretty crap compared to all the other good comedies out there.


----------



## stavros (Jun 28, 2005)

I am a life-long worshipper at Craggy Island parochial house but I find it so hard to understand people finding FT unfunny. We all have different tastes though I guess.

Back on Peep Show, do we know yet when we might get a third series? In the Autumn?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 28, 2005)

No idea, I want the second one on DVD first though!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 28, 2005)

When is series 2 out on DVD? I've only seen one episode, and not a member of uknova


----------



## The Boy (Jun 28, 2005)

stavros said:
			
		

> I also love Green Wing and am looking forward to the second series.



Anyone got any idea when the second series will be shown?  I had quite a soft spot for The Green Wing and I'm dying to find out what happened to the dudes in the ambulance!


----------



## Firky (Jun 28, 2005)

fucking love it, got the dvd for xmas


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2005)

Hefty bump because Season 2 is out on DVD soonish!


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 6, 2005)

if you like Peep Show, try their radio show, bit hit and miss but still cracking.

http://www.airedale.e7even.com

 "I've made a psycho call to the woman I love, kicked a dog to death, and I'm about to pepper spray an acquaintance... I mean, what's happened to me?"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice! I'll check it out.


----------



## Skim (Oct 6, 2005)

I love Peep Show   Can't wait for the third series.


----------



## java1200 (Oct 6, 2005)

jer said:
			
		

> They've worked on Big Train, I'm Alan Partridge, The Day Today and Little Britain, to name but a few.



But they didn't have anything to do with writing partridge, did they? i thought they just appeared in one episode.


----------



## electrogirl (Oct 6, 2005)

Does anyone know if Black Books is coming back?

I think we can safely say Spaced won't be..


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 6, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> I love Peep Show   Can't wait for the third series.



Seconded i fucking love peep show, i still the Nazi love post it note is one of the funniest things i have ever seen, fucking cracks me up every time


----------



## Skim (Oct 6, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Seconded i fucking love peep show, i still the Nazi love post it note is one of the funniest things i have ever seen, fucking cracks me up every time



Oh yeah, I remember the post-it note 

I liked the one where Mark is stalking that woman in the office, but doesn't want to admit to himself that he's stalking, so he keeps telling himself he's Louis Theroux


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 6, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I remember the post-it note
> 
> I liked the one where Mark is stalking that woman in the office, but doesn't want to admit to himself that he's stalking, so he keeps telling himself he's Louis Theroux




Fucking classic, also i love it when the kids keep picking on him and he finally cracks and goes after them with a bit of scaffold and Sophie see him Piss myself


----------



## blamblam (Oct 6, 2005)

"It's not piss"

Best. Show. Ever.


----------



## Skim (Oct 6, 2005)

I can't stop laughing about the Nazi post-it notes now


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 6, 2005)

Yay! Series 2 DVD!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Seconded i fucking love peep show, i still the Nazi love post it note is one of the funniest things i have ever seen, fucking cracks me up every time



That episode about "the bad thing" kills me!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Yay! Series 2 DVD!



Finally (well ok only four weeks but yeah YAY!!!)!


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 7, 2005)

Skim said:
			
		

> I can't stop laughing about the Nazi post-it notes now




I still reckon that Chris Filter is the spit of Jeremy but is cooler   

" its contagious, its outrageous"


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 7, 2005)

Said this on another thread, but Peepshow 3 is on at 10pm on 11th Novemeber - there's also talk of a film.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2005)

What?!? Omg!


----------



## silentNate (Oct 7, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Said this on another thread, but Peepshow 3 is on at 10pm on 11th Novemeber - there's also talk of a film.


 Fantastic- from the beginning of November I'm going to watch the first two series again to get me in the mood


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2005)

a _film_?  doesn't sound right to me, it's such an essentially small screen show!


----------



## JoePolitix (Oct 7, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What?!? Omg!



 

Can't wait. I reckon c4 is the buisness for comedy: Peep Show, Green Wing and Nathen Barley recently. The new free view channel "more4", starting monday is gonna have Larry David's Curb Your Enthusiausm too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> a _film_?  doesn't sound right to me, it's such an essentially small screen show!



I dunno Hotel Paridiso and that Steve Coogan film kinda worked so why not a stupid PS film!?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2005)

JoePolitix said:
			
		

> Can't wait. I reckon c4 is the buisness for comedy: Peep Show, Green Wing and Nathen Barley recently. The new free view channel "more4", starting monday is gonna have Larry David's Curb Your Enthusiausm too.



Yep, the channel that brought us Spaced deserves credit!


----------



## Belushi (Oct 7, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Said this on another thread, but Peepshow 3 is on at 10pm on 11th Novemeber - there's also talk of a film.



Hurrah! Best comedy so far this millenium!


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 7, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yep, the channel that brought us Spaced deserves credit!



We'll forgive 18 Stone Of Idiot, The Friday Night Project, Meet The Magoons and Balls Of Steel though, yeah?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> We'll forgive 18 Stone Of Idiot, The Friday Night Project, Meet The Magoons and Balls Of Steel though, yeah?


 You got a deal matey.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 7, 2005)

Cringingly good. I've never seen a comedy that has made me feel so uncomfortable, mainly because I recognise those feelings.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 7, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Cringingly good. I've never seen a comedy that has made me feel so uncomfortable, mainly because I recognise those feelings.



It's a show that women shouldn't be allowed to watch because it's so toe-curlingly accurate about the modern male psyche...

My fave lines:

'This crack's a bit moreish isn't it?'

'She's perfect - good looking with body image and self esteem issues. She will be mine'


----------



## blamblam (Oct 7, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Cringingly good. I've never seen a comedy that has made me feel so uncomfortable, mainly because I recognise those feelings.





> "She's got the magic combination of beauty and low self esteem."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2005)

jms had a good quote:




			
				jms said:
			
		

> "Im really scared"
> "Dont be scared, mate"
> "But I am scared"
> (pause)
> "Dont be scared"


----------



## Poi E (Oct 7, 2005)

Going to dig it out tonight. kyser, you're not wrong. I'm laughing on the outside, crying on the inside.


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 7, 2005)

"She's got the magic combination of beauty and low self esteem."

That's the one


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2005)

This is good, this is just like watching a porn film, except I can't see anything, I haven't got a hard on, and I want to cry...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> This is good, this is just like watching a porn film, except I can't see anything, I haven't got a hard on, and I want to cry...


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2005)

aah, so easily confused 

it's a quote from jeremy young man!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 7, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> aah, so easily confused
> 
> it's a quote from jeremy young man!



Oh right! I thought you were saying that about Peep Show, a very surreal moment that was!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 7, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> I still reckon that Chris Filter is the spit of Jeremy but is cooler
> 
> " its contagious, its outrageous"



I wondered how long it would take for that old chestnut to emerge


----------



## onenameshelley (Oct 7, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I wondered how long it would take for that old chestnut to emerge




Well i am nothing if not predictable


----------



## JoePolitix (Oct 7, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> We'll forgive 18 Stone Of Idiot, The Friday Night Project, Meet The Magoons and Balls Of Steel though, yeah?



Big up the good taste thread! Quality all round


----------



## D'wards (Oct 9, 2005)

Did anyone see the episode of "Twisted Tales" they did on BBC3 with Stuart Hall? It was fantastic, basically the same as Peep Show, but very slighty different characters.

I also like the fact that their local is my local (The Oval in East Croydon)


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 9, 2005)

Surprising that I only notice this thread today!  

I just spent a delightful morning in bed watching the first 5 episodes of peep show series 1.


----------



## Epona (Oct 10, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Said this on another thread, but Peepshow 3 is on at 10pm on 11th Novemeber - there's also talk of a film.


 Season 3 - YAY!  Film - my heart sinks, the series is superb but I can't help thinking that a film would suck.

So excited about season 3 though, I remember catching season 1 when it was on originally (wasn't it aired at some obscure time quite late at night on a Friday or something?) and thinking I'd discovered the best thing on telly ever.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2005)

A well justified bump because it's only a couple of weeks away!


----------



## blamblam (Oct 28, 2005)




----------



## Jo/Joe (Oct 28, 2005)

I can't believe no one has mentioned Mark's love for Johnson.

'Sofie's body, Johnson's face...'


plus

'Chickenfucker!' to his love rival

and I love the quote when Mark tries to seduce his neighbour by telling her about Stalingrad. Shame I can't remember it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 9, 2005)

It's on this Friday!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

It's on!!!


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

Is it just me or is this unbelievably fucking shit?

*edited to add unbelievably


----------



## brixtonvilla (Nov 11, 2005)

What the fuck are you talking about? Watching this laughing my ass off (through  my fingers)...


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

And just as an aside I haven't seen much of the previous ones but do the two lead guys ever manage to change their facial expressions?


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> What the fuck are you talking about? Watching this laughing my ass off (through  my fingers)...



It's rent-a-laugh smugocom and you know it.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2005)

The mugging was fucking funny in a pangs-of-sympathy stylee.


----------



## brixtonvilla (Nov 11, 2005)

What can I say? It's the awful laughter of recognition...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

Fucking wicked! Cid you should watch the first two seasons...


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

I think the main reason I don't like it is the guy with floppy hairs voice. Or maybe it's the lack of originality. It could be the generic laughs and dull production. Maybe it's the fact they aren't very good at acting, but have that smug air of actors who think they're the dogs bollocks.


----------



## akirajoel (Nov 11, 2005)

brixtonvilla said:
			
		

> What can I say? It's the awful laughter of recognition...



_Recognition???_

Whatever. With this new series (and particulary the end) they've gone beyond.   

Very good.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> I think the main reason I don't like it is the guy with floppy hairs voice. Or maybe it's the lack of originality. It could be the generic laughs and dull production. Maybe it's the fact they aren't very good at acting, but have that smug air of actors who think they're the dogs bollocks.



Oh dear, where's the sign that says "This One Passed Him By"!?


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Oh dear, where's the sign that says "This One Passed Him By"!?



Oh yes... the PoMo subtext is always a great thing


----------



## akirajoel (Nov 11, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> Or maybe it's the lack of originality.



Wha?


----------



## brixtonvilla (Nov 11, 2005)

_Recognition???_

'fraid so... but I'm not saying of whom.


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> Wha?



That would mean it was unoriginal.


----------



## akirajoel (Nov 11, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> That would mean it was unoriginal.



Yes. I gathered that.

But what does it ape? The original - so to speak?


----------



## holteman (Nov 11, 2005)

i think its fuckign funny..toights wasnt the best but i was still laughing me ass off


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> Oh yes... the PoMo subtext is always a great thing



Eh? Don't be a twat, it was just a joke. There aint anything to "get" with it, you either like the stupidity or not. Simple really.


----------



## Lava (Nov 11, 2005)

holteman said:
			
		

> i think its fuckign funny..toights wasnt the best but i was still laughing me ass off


 Yeah, bit weak tonight but still laugh out loud funny in a few places. Hope it picks up.


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Eh? Don't be a twat, it was just a joke. There aint anything to "get" with it, you either like the stupidity or not. Simple really.



Ha! yeah sure - I can smell art student post-surrealo intellectualism a mile off.


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I wouldn't got that far; its excellent but there are better (Spaced comes to mind) but to be fair its a shit load better than Black Books or the crap that is Father Ted.



I love Black Books and Father Ted and Am sure loads of folks here do too.
It's just a much gentler kind of comedy than Spaced or Peep Show.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> Ha! yeah sure - I can smell art student post-surrealo intellectualism a mile off.



Eh? Well, if there's any of that in there I can't see it. I just love the way they are achingly idiotic, neurotic and completely hopeless!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

8ball said:
			
		

> I love Black Books and Father Ted and Am sure loads of folks here do too.
> It's just a much gentler kind of comedy than Spaced or Peep Show.



Gentler (in this case at least) in my book equals tame and boring. Spaced and Peep Show are light years ahead of the "humour" in FT or BB.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 11, 2005)

Argh fucking hell!  I thought it was 10.30 for some reason, then I was chatting to a friend on the phone tonight and he said it was 10.30 too.  So I put the telly on at 10.30.  And it wasn't there.  Now I've missed it.  Bollocks.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 11, 2005)

8ball said:
			
		

> I love Black Books and Father Ted and Am sure loads of folks here do too.
> It's just a much gentler kind of comedy than Spaced or Peep Show.




I dunno whether the humour in FT is "gentler" tbh.  It's got an intensity all of its own in my book.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Argh fucking hell!  I thought it was 10.30 for some reason, then I was chatting to a friend on the phone tonight and he said it was 10.30 too.  So I put the telly on at 10.30.  And it wasn't there.  Now I've missed it.  Bollocks.



Hmmm, keep an eye out Channel 4 might repeat it very late night next week.


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Eh? Well, if there's any of that in there I can't see it. I just love the way they are achingly idiotic, neurotic and completely hopeless!



Just to shine a little light into the subterranean world of your head, I was taking the piss  No offence loike...

I genuinely don't find it that funny though - it's not a patch on spaced, the acting really isn't that good (remember floppy hair bloke appeared on friday night show thing countless times), the male psyche thing gets a bit dull after about 5 minutes and you can tell exactly how the rest of the show is gonna pan out before it's even bloody well started. And how can you call FT/BB dull when you just said you enjoy watrching people walking around being neurotic and stupid?


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 11, 2005)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> Argh fucking hell!  I thought it was 10.30 for some reason, then I was chatting to a friend on the phone tonight and he said it was 10.30 too.  So I put the telly on at 10.30.  And it wasn't there.  Now I've missed it.  Bollocks.



If you've got E4, it's repeated at 1:30 tonight, and midnight on Monday night.

I missed the first half, but what I saw was as painfully funny as previous episodes.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 11, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> If you've got E4, it's repeated at 1:30 tonight, and midnight on Monday night.




Yeah we do actually.  Though by that point I'm probably going to be in a state of suspended animation in my own little wine cloud.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> Just to shine a little light into the subterranean world of your head, I was taking the piss  No offence loike...
> 
> I genuinely don't find it that funny though - it's not a patch on spaced, the acting really isn't that good (remember floppy hair bloke appeared on friday night show thing countless times), the male psyche thing gets a bit dull after about 5 minutes and you can tell exactly how the rest of the show is gonna pan out before it's even bloody well started. And how can you call FT/BB dull when you just said you enjoy watrching people walking around being neurotic and stupid?



No offence taken. Agreed Spaced is far far better. I don't think the acting is meant to be good or at least I just took them as being the characters. Yeah it is predictable but I still find the sheer idiocy of them both and the situations they both willingly create funny. FT/BB are just mindingly boring if you ask me, couldn't say why I find one funny and the other not tbh but as they say there's no accounting for taste...


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Gentler (in this case at least) in my book equals tame and boring. Spaced and Peep Show are light years ahead of the "humour" in FT or BB.



Dunno about that, while it's more waspish I'd say the humour in Peep Show is pretty conventional conpared to Father Ted which throws in the kind of surrealism at times you might expect in Spaced.

If I was to group them I'd say Peep Show and BB were more similar being fairly standard shows about lost young people and their shenanigans, whereas Spaced and Father Ted have more layers.


----------



## potential (Nov 11, 2005)

did anyone notice 2nites episode was filmed in herne hill
the cultural centre of the universe...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

8ball said:
			
		

> Dunno about that, while it's more waspish I'd say the humour in Peep Show is pretty conventional conpared to Father Ted which throws in the kind of surrealism at times you might expect in Spaced.
> 
> If I was to group them I'd say Peep Show and BB were more similar being fairly standard shows about lost young people and their shenanigans, whereas Spaced and Father Ted have more layers.



Hmmm don't quite see it like that. I watch BB/FT and yawn, nothing about them make me laugh (ok season two of BB had a few funnier moments) and I don't really find the characters that interesting. Spaced and PS just work for me. Thinking about it Spaced works for me because I see alot of myself in it (and also I relate to the sense of the area living near where it's meant to be etc) and Peep Show works because I've known guys just like them! BB and FT don't have any real resonance for me like that.


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Hmmm don't quite see it like that. I watch BB/FT and yawn, nothing about them make me laugh (ok season two of BB had a few funnier moments) and I don't really find the characters that interesting. Spaced and PS just work for me. Thinking about it Spaced works for me because I see alot of myself in it (and also I relate to the sense of the area living near where it's meant to be etc) and Peep Show works because I've known guys just like them! BB and FT don't have any real resonance for me like that.



Ah see BB resonates for me because of the same reasons (that and Bill Bailey anyway). I mean I've known people like the guys on Peep Show... The only thing is they usually make me feel like banging my head repeatedly against a brick wall. With spikes.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 11, 2005)

Cid said:
			
		

> Ah see BB resonates for me because of the same reasons (that and Bill Bailey anyway). I mean I've known people like the guys on Peep Show... The only thing is they usually make me feel like banging my head repeatedly against a brick wall. With spikes.



LOL! In real life yes but seeing a whole show take the piss out of them is some good therapy.


----------



## Cid (Nov 11, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> LOL! In real life yes but seeing a whole show take the piss out of them is some good therapy.



Well yeah in some ways it is, but at at the same time any further contact with said people sends me spiraling down a horrible whilrpool of alcohol and drugs. So it ain't all bad I suppose


----------



## 8ball (Nov 11, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Thinking about it Spaced works for me because I see alot of myself in it . . .



Agree strongly with that - the first time I saw Spaced (on DVD - not all that much telly-time in 8ball-World when it was broadcast) it felt like a show that had been written just for me and maybe one or two mates of mine.

Father Ted I always thought was kind of the opposite in that respect in that it brought a cosy, if surreal, humour to a world very alien to me (the Catholic priesthood).

Jeremy in Peep Show reminds me of my old boss.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 12, 2005)

Well done Cid, you're the first person I've ever met that doesn't love Peep Show.. you miserable fucker


----------



## poului (Nov 12, 2005)

*345ew534r53*

Well, I wouldn't have thought that seeing the episode aired last night on Friday would have been a great introduction to newcomers, probably too confusing etc. But I thought it had some promise, and like many Peep Show episodes becomes more amusing on repeated viewings. I remember watching the very first episode and thinking it was nothing special, and then watching it again some time later and being in hysterics.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 12, 2005)

Last nights episode was good but has any one seen that advert for Goodfellas Pizza they've sold their soul to. Shocking. (The advert is basically a Peep Show rip off with the bloke who plays Mark doing the voice over). 

I hope I imagined it.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 12, 2005)

My missus was disturbed at watching me and my three housemates scream "No mark you fucking tool, don't say that!" repeatedly last night 

"that's right baby, I'm a street fighting man"

good start!


----------



## pilchardman (Nov 12, 2005)

Is this a _comedy_?  I hadn't realised.


----------



## blamblam (Nov 12, 2005)

pilchardman said:
			
		

> Is this a _comedy_?  I hadn't realised.


Oh dear so you are a fool  

Oh well, yeah it was good last night. I was really worried this series would be shite. I especially thought I hope they don't heave to resort to a bunch of lame plot devices, like bringing in Big Suze, and my heart sank when they did, but it worked pretty well. Good stuff


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2005)

poului said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't have thought that seeing the episode aired last night on Friday would have been a great introduction to newcomers, probably too confusing etc. But I thought it had some promise, and like many Peep Show episodes becomes more amusing on repeated viewings. I remember watching the very first episode and thinking it was nothing special, and then watching it again some time later and being in hysterics.



Yup, watching whole series' works too!


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Can I borrow your phone


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## Lava (Nov 12, 2005)

My Peep Show Season 2 DVD just arrived!


----------



## rednblack (Nov 12, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> Oh well, yeah it was good last night. I was really worried this series would be shite. I especially thought I hope they don't heave to resort to a bunch of lame plot devices, like bringing in Big Suze, and my heart sank when they did, but it worked pretty well. Good stuff



yep,great stuff again!


----------



## blamblam (Nov 12, 2005)

Lava said:
			
		

> My Peep Show Season 2 DVD just arrived!


Yeah I need to get that... I didn't see all of series 2, and I watched all of 1 on DVD while 2 was ongoing. I think I've got the ends of series 1 and 2 mixed up. Isn't it 2 that ends up with sophie and Geoff leaving, and Jeremy and Mark eating dairylea triangles in a sofa-cushion fort? Or was that 1? If so how did 2 end?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2005)

Lava said:
			
		

> My Peep Show Season 2 DVD just arrived!



It has? Play.com  says it aint out till Monday!


----------



## Lava (Nov 12, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> It has? Play.com  says it aint out till Monday!


 It isn't but I pre-ordered it and it turned up early. 

*feels special*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 12, 2005)

Lava said:
			
		

> It isn't but I pre-ordered it and it turned up early.
> 
> *feels special*



Bastard!


----------



## stavros (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm caught in two minds as I do like it a lot but I do prefer Ted and Fawlty. However it is unlikely they'll get more made, especially the former, so i'll settle with the excellent Peep Show. I get my genius double bill tomorrow night on More4 with Ted follwed by new Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## pilchardman (Nov 13, 2005)

icepick said:
			
		

> Oh dear so you are a fool


I saw some of the last episode of the last series, but maybe that was untypical.

It wasn't funny.


----------



## akirajoel (Nov 15, 2005)

"That's right Stu... God didn't protect you from my big fist!"


Heh.


----------



## Firky (Nov 15, 2005)

'tis class, i even bought the dvd rather htan download it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2005)

I voted crap by mistake - I love it.
I am now in lust with Big Suze


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 15, 2005)

I thought the first episode in the series was great...

Very cleverly written... I think that what makes it work so well is that you can see elements of their behaviour and opinions in ourselves. Life at times be very surreal, and our reactions to this can sometimes be not the most appropiate - unless, of course, you're some sort of 'cool dude' who takes everything in his stride.

Is this comedy just a bloke thing though? Or do women find it equally as funny?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 15, 2005)

'Those arms. You'd just feel so safe in those arms'

Stayed up til 230 to watch it and wasn't dissappointed.


----------



## nightqueen (Nov 15, 2005)

Divisive Cotton said:
			
		

> I thought the first episode in the series was great...
> 
> Very cleverly written... I think that what makes it work so well is that you can see elements of their behaviour and opinions in ourselves. Life at times be very surreal, and our reactions to this can sometimes be not the most appropiate - unless, of course, you're some sort of 'cool dude' who takes everything in his stride.
> 
> Is this comedy just a bloke thing though? Or do women find it equally as funny?



I think Mark and Jeremy do take it in their stride though. Everything is just a learning curve for them, they just pick themselves up and get on with it. 
I love Peep Show it's that friendship thing that does it, they just bounce off each other, and when it all goes down the pan it's alright 'cause they're both losers together.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2005)

nightqueen said:
			
		

> I love Peep Show it's that friendship thing that does it, they just bounce off each other, and when it all goes down the pan it's alright 'cause they're both losers together.


I don't agree - they don't really have a friendship - they're just two guys with nothing in common who live with each other - which is where a lot of the comedy is generated - they only tolerate each other


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 15, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 'Those arms. You'd just feel so safe in those arms'


 indeed.

I've rarely seen such a conclusive poll on urban   

Peep Show is *officially* Not Crap.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't agree - they don't really have a friendship - they're just two guys with nothing in common who live with each other - which is where a lot of the comedy is generated - they only tolerate each other




no there friendship is based on this, they need eact other


----------



## nightqueen (Nov 15, 2005)

Exactly: Ony a good friebnd would accompany you to meet a menacing youth in a chicken shop to get your mobile phone back because you are too scared to go on your own.


----------



## akirajoel (Nov 15, 2005)

Rubbish. Jeremy just went for a laugh / coz he had nothing better to do.

He just watched silently as Mark got ripped off.



They're dependent on each other - but that doesn't make them friends:

"Stop pissing on my bonfire."

"You haven't got a bonfire."

"Thats because you keep pissing on it!"


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Nov 15, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> Rubbish. Jeremy just went for a laugh / coz he had nothing better to do.
> 
> He just watched silently as Mark got ripped off.



Then took the piss. So totally different people, they really aren't friends at all, although they are completely dependant on each other


----------



## revol68 (Nov 15, 2005)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> Then took the piss. So totally different people, they really aren't friends at all, although they are completely dependant on each other



but they are friends, cos they are both self obsessed children frigthened by the world.

Marks self obsession is his inward self loathing, as the manics sang self disgust is just self obsession baby.


----------



## nightqueen (Nov 15, 2005)

That's the thing: it's only alright for a friend to take the piss. 

Say what you will, If I fucking hated someone I wouldn't talk to them let alone live in their pockets- they obviously like each other and that makes them friends to me.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2005)

They loathe each other - that's what's so funny about it.
We've all been there - lived with people you barely tolerate cos you can't afford the rent on your own


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They loathe each other - that's what's so funny about it.
> We've all been there - lived with people you barely tolerate cos you can't afford the rent on your own



bollocks, they've been friends since uni.. not just flatmates!

my brother bought me series 2 on DVD bless 'is 'eart


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 15, 2005)

did I mention I went to school with Jeremy and me sisters banged him?     so um obviously I'm pretty cool and hilarious by proxy


----------



## akirajoel (Nov 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They loathe each other - that's what's so funny about it.
> We've all been there - lived with people you barely tolerate cos you can't afford the rent on your own



Exactly.

The way i see it - they were kinda friends with each other at uni (probably coz they lived in the same place) - and decided that it would be mutually beneficial if they shared a flat.

If someone takes the piss out of you it doesnt mean that they're your friend.

I defy anyone to name one place in Peep Show where they do anything that could be considered 'friend-like.'


I think it says a lot about you if you would say that Mark and Jeremy are pals. Maybe you should do some serious thinking - or get some new friends.


----------



## akirajoel (Nov 15, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> did I mention I went to school with Jeremy and me sisters banged him?     so um obviously I'm pretty cool and hilarious by proxy



sisters? plural?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 15, 2005)

I think I said something similar on the other PS thread, but the reason it's so cringeworthy is because _it's real_ - Mark's comments about the student having the 'magic combination', and the self narration when he kisses Sophie (?) and can't get a hardon, Jeremy's face seeing his 3some partner...all of it is a horrifying view into parts of the male psyche that really should be left covered up and buried in a pit.


----------



## chegrimandi (Nov 15, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> sisters? plural?



hehe um no - sisters as is in 'sister has' I was typing lazy!


----------



## akirajoel (Nov 15, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> hehe um no - sisters as is in 'sister has' I was typing lazy!



Oh well.... I'm sure you're still pretty cool and hilarious by proxy...


----------



## Sunspots (Nov 15, 2005)

_"Hmmm... -What'll come first: scurvy or rickets?"_


----------



## akirajoel (Nov 15, 2005)

Heh. 

*Bonus points for the fact that you're quoting from an episode that hasn't even been aired yet.*


----------



## poului (Nov 15, 2005)

akirajoel said:
			
		

> Exactly.
> 
> The way i see it - they were kinda friends with each other at uni (probably coz they lived in the same place) - and decided that it would be mutually beneficial if they shared a flat.
> 
> ...





What, the El Dude brothers not friends? Never!


----------



## Lava (Nov 15, 2005)

poului said:
			
		

> What, the El Dude brothers not friends? Never!


 El Dude brothers. 
Cracks me up every time.


----------



## Belzub (Nov 15, 2005)

It's funny sometimes but it doesn't live up to the hype for me. I can't really see the humour in the awful recognition of the most pitiful, neurotic, vile, and selfish aspects of our psyches (I realise this is why 54 of you think it's absolute generation-defining brilliance, but it just doesn't work for me). While I think it's hundreds of times better than Ricky Gervais' miserable little turd known as the Office, it's essentially the same brand of unbearably awkward humour that gets knowing arthouse theatre patrons crying with hysterics into their glasses of Sheridans.

I'll take Father Ted and Black Books cheers.


----------



## poului (Nov 15, 2005)

*r5654646*

Been enjoying series two on DVD recently.


"Do a Columbo, do a Columbo!"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 15, 2005)

poului said:
			
		

> Been enjoying series two on DVD recently.
> 
> 
> "Do a Columbo, do a Columbo!"



I love that episode. "This will haunt you for the rest of your life..."

Ploughed through the whole series yesterday, extras, commentaries and all. Absolute bliss. Toni is terrifyingly well-observed.


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2005)

Belzub said:
			
		

> It's funny sometimes but it doesn't live up to the hype for me. I can't really see the humour in the awful recognition of the most pitiful, neurotic, vile, and selfish aspects of our psyches (I realise this is why 54 of you think it's absolute generation-defining brilliance, but it just doesn't work for me). While I think it's hundreds of times better than Ricky Gervais' miserable little turd known as the Office, it's essentially the same brand of unbearably awkward humour that gets knowing arthouse theatre patrons crying with hysterics into their glasses of Sheridans.
> 
> I'll take Father Ted and Black Books cheers.



Y'see, this is why I like being me.

I can happily watch B, FT and PS and Office and piss myself laughing at all of them.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2005)

Belzub said:
			
		

> I can't really see the humour in the awful recognition of the most pitiful, neurotic, vile, and selfish aspects of our psyches


But that's exactly what humour is, isn't it? It isn't just about falling on a bananaskin


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2005)

poului said:
			
		

> What, the El Dude brothers not friends? Never!



Only out of convenience


----------



## nightqueen (Nov 16, 2005)

Belzub said:
			
		

> I can't really see the humour in the awful recognition of the most pitiful, neurotic, vile, and selfish aspects of our psyches



How can you like Black Books then?


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 16, 2005)

nightqueen said:
			
		

> How can you like Black Books then?



Cos that's about vanity and frail ego, not about the more quesy side of the male psyche. The area BB treads is very different from PS - but both are very funny IMO.


----------



## nightqueen (Nov 16, 2005)

I know Peep Show and Black Books are quite different in terms of the ways they are presented, but I see all those characteristics (pitiful, neurotic, vile, and selfish) in Bernard Black.


----------



## Belzub (Nov 16, 2005)

It's not only the presentation which is different from Black Books, but the characters themselves - Bernard is vile, selfish, and neurotic, but it's presented in such a traditionally comedic manner that you can't really relate him to Mark and Jeremy. BB is pleasantly surreal, but PS is depressingly real - it shows the worst aspects of our pathetic minds. If you like that (and most of you do), then that's fine, but it just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2005)

Season 2 is on its way to me and can't wait! Can't be arsed with the BB vs everything else debate again, so i'll keep it simple; imo BB=shite PS=great!


----------



## poului (Nov 16, 2005)

*tf4wf63w4rw*

Black Books is gash.


Simple.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2005)

Gash?


----------



## revol68 (Nov 16, 2005)

poului said:
			
		

> Black Books is gash.
> 
> 
> Simple.



what utter balls you are talking!


----------



## poului (Nov 16, 2005)

*wa43qw4234*

IT IS NONSENSE YOU FOOLS!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2005)

poului said:
			
		

> IT IS NONSENSE YOU FOOLS!!!



Ok, calm down dear, it's just a thread on U75!


----------



## jodal (Nov 16, 2005)

The guys in the show have written a screenplay. Apparently it's really good. Could be another Shaun of the Dead type thing.

Oh and Peep Show is... decidedly NOT crap.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 16, 2005)

jodal said:
			
		

> The guys in the show have written a screenplay. Apparently it's really good. Could be another Shaun of the Dead type thing.
> 
> Oh and Peep Show is... decidedly NOT crap.



Oh cool!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't forget, it's on tonight!


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 9, 2005)

Doh.  out tonight at the work do.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Dec 9, 2005)

I liked the episode when Mark joined the spiritual dance class.
Thought last week's was disappointing.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2005)

haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

how unexpected, mark the raver!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2005)

Christ, im the only one in my house to have sampled class a's and they all look at me and ask if that's right what they're saying. Im in stitches

"like being inside a giant aero"


----------



## Glosoli (Dec 9, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Christ, im the only one in my house to have sampled class a's and they all look at me and ask if that's right what they're saying. Im in stitches
> 
> "like being inside a giant aero"




yeah y'know i think me and you have a spiritual connection...


----------



## D'wards (Dec 10, 2005)

"It's only the miracle of consumer capitalism that means you're not lying in your own shit, dying at 43 with rotten teeth. And a little pill with a chicken on it is not gonna change that. Now come on....Fuck Off"

Fucking great quote, had me in stitches.

Cue the leftie backlash


----------



## metalguru (Dec 10, 2005)

I didn't think it had as many laugh out loud moments this time.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah it was more nasty this time.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 10, 2005)

Loved Jeremy's 12 Angry men speech.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2005)

Yup and good for it too, if only we could get Jeremy's life in the season a bit more though (this one feels to centred on Mark if you ask me)...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Loved Jeremy's 12 Angry men speech.



Yeah! And the whole thing about justice being what he wanted!


----------



## Balbi (Dec 10, 2005)

"justice has been done, well not real justice - but what I wanted"


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> "justice has been done, well not real justice - but what I wanted"



That's the line!


----------



## jasoon (Dec 10, 2005)

'im getting the old classic munchies whooaaa'
'on E?'


----------



## Balbi (Dec 10, 2005)

hahaha, sophie as a pill'ead though


----------



## Lava (Dec 10, 2005)

Fuck's sake, the one ep I miss and it sounds excellent. 
Ah well, I'll catch it on e4 on Monday.


----------



## bushphobia (Dec 10, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> I wouldn't got that far; its excellent but there are better (Spaced comes to mind) but to be fair its a shit load better than Black Books or the crap that is Father Ted.



yeah matey, have to agree, though i still don't think it's brilliant. i think the real attraction is that the characters are so embarressingly recognisable. for my money though absolute power is way and above most of whats out there.


----------



## poului (Dec 10, 2005)

Lava said:
			
		

> Fuck's sake, the one ep I miss and it sounds excellent.
> Ah well, I'll catch it on e4 on Monday.




Was the weakest episode of the series so far IMO.


Though I would have to watch it again to make sure. Peep Show eps need at least two viewings more often than not.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 10, 2005)

bushphobia said:
			
		

> for my money though absolute power is way and above most of whats out there.


What's Absolute Power? And when is it on?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2005)

bushphobia said:
			
		

> yeah matey, have to agree, though i still don't think it's brilliant. i think the real attraction is that the characters are so embarressingly recognisable. for my money though absolute power is way and above most of whats out there.



You seen the first two series'? I love PS more than AP although that is pretty fucking funny!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> What's Absolute Power? And when is it on?



It was on a little while go on BBC2, it had Stephen Fry and that guy from Bremner Bird and Fortune. It's about a PR company and the stupid shit they get up to with their campaigns etc.


----------



## Jo/Joe (Dec 10, 2005)

Anyone else find Jeremy a little too predictable?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah, he has been this season, but it's also a bit too much focused on Mark for my liking too...


----------



## Lava (Dec 12, 2005)

Shit, looks like they're not repeating last weeks epsiode on e4 until next week. 
I'll be all out of synch for friday.
Unless...

*goes torrent hunting*


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 12, 2005)

They've all been up on mini nova...


----------



## Lava (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice one, cheers.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm finding this series a bit like the third series of Black Books - the characters are getting to be characatures of themselves and getting predictable. The writing's not half as tight. There's still the odd flash of brilliance, but it doesn't make me laugh till I ooze, like the first two series did.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 12, 2005)

So far this one has been the most uneven but I've found it better than number two (which was a little luke warm imo). Number one is still the best by far...


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 12, 2005)

I reckon this is the best series yet, by a fair old way.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 10, 2006)

Dalziel & Pascoe's got Big Sooz in it


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 10, 2006)

I love Big Sooz


----------



## kittyP (Apr 11, 2006)

jms said:
			
		

> "Cor, this crack's a bit moreish"



One of the best lines I have ever heard in a comedy show!!!


----------



## jodal (Aug 11, 2006)

They are making a movie called 'Magicians' now apparently.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2006)

Got Season 3, fucking funny so far, easily as good as number 1! Seems to work better on DVD for me...


----------



## Tonay (Dec 8, 2006)

I absolutely fucking love Peep Show. Didn't like it when I first saw it (thought the visual style was too gimmicky and off-putting), but once you sit down an watch an episode it really hooks you in.

Great show. Hope they go ahead with season 4.


----------



## futha (Dec 8, 2006)

i msure i heard it was out soon


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2006)

"That's...Mark. I've literally got my penis in Mark!"


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 8, 2006)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> I love Big Sooz


I fucking hate her voice... it's like fingernails scraping on a chalky blackboard whenever an 's' sound comes out of her mouth 

I bought the box set, 1, 2 and 3. TBH I think 1 is the funniest. If they're doing a fourth series then they're cunts! Fucking ripped me off with that box set! I'll look forward to watching it if it is coming, but I am pretty sure that no.3 was the end of the whole thing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 8, 2006)

Heh fucking excellent! Roll on season 4!


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 9, 2006)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Heh fucking excellent! Roll on season 4!


I hope they do it, but the ratings weren't good for 3 so...

I'd heard about Peep Show before I came to Burma, but never got round to watching it. Then I found season 2 in a box of Jackie Chan DVDs at a market in Rangoon! God meant me to watch Peep Show 

(I bought all series on original DVDs afterwards, Mr. Copyright Man)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> I hope they do it, but the ratings weren't good for 3 so...



Yeah I heard something similar...perhaps that's why they moved to doing BBC stuff?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 7, 2007)

Time resurrect the thread methinks! Season 4 starting next week.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 8, 2007)

I love Peep Show. Mitchell and Webb are a pair of wankers, though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 8, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I love Peep Show. Mitchell and Webb are a pair of wankers, though.



What makes you say that?


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 8, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> What makes you say that?



PC and Mac ring any bells? The pair of them would do just about anything for a fiver (including shite like Blunder and fucking McDonald's ads) and Webb is a right-wing cunt to boot.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2007)

The sketch show seemed rubbish, and I kind of hate anyone who does sponsorship or advertising in any form. However Peep Show is great, maybe the best British sit-com of this decade (although the second series of Partridge was in 2002 and that beats it in my eyes).

Can anyone remember a really good sketch show? I really struggle to remember a new one ever emerging, and really just refer back to Python and Not The 9 O'Clock News. It seems the hardest comedy to perfect.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 8, 2007)

Big Train.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 9, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> PC and Mac ring any bells? The pair of them would do just about anything for a fiver (including shite like Blunder and fucking McDonald's ads) and Webb is a right-wing cunt to boot.



Oh right, fair point I suppose, never really been interested in them as people (also thought Webb was kinda putting on the rightwing thing as part of his act)...


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> (also thought Webb was kinda putting on the rightwing thing as part of his act)...



It's no act. I've read interviews with him and he's a big fan of Christopher Hitchens and an enthusiastic supporter of the Iraq War.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 9, 2007)

I've never heard all this before...
Still, Hitchens is hardly Hitler.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 9, 2007)

Being right wing doesn't make you a cunt. Only teenagers believe this.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 9, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Being right wing doesn't make you a cunt. Only teenagers believe this.



I'm hardly a teenager and I believe it.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 9, 2007)

zoooo said:
			
		

> I've never heard all this before...
> Still, Hitchens is hardly Hitler.



No, he was just an apologist for the Iraq War and the Bush administration for quite a while. I think someone said he'd changed his mind again now, though. He seems to change his politics as often as his underwear so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 9, 2007)

Robert Webb interviewed in the Guardian 
Saturday December 3, 2005

Which living person do you most admire and why?
Christopher Hitchens.

What makes you depressed?
Suicide bombers and their apologists.

Which living person do you most despise?
George Galloway.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 9, 2007)

Doesn't sound too evil to me.
He ain't no Kramer.

Plus, Mitchell has like, the best politics *evah*, so he must cancel out any badness.


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2007)

Big Train was quite good, but you did think the whole time watching it that it was nothing compared to Father Ted.

On a Robert Webb tip, whatever happened to The Smoking Room? I quite liked that but it just disappeared.

edited to make the first line make sense after seeing zoooo's comment.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 9, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Big Train was quite good, but you did think the whole it was nothing compared to Father Ted.



Huh?



> On a Robert Webb tip, whatever happened to The Smoking Room? I quite liked that but it just disappeared.



The BBC, in their wisdom, just decided not to let them make any more. Even though the writer and all the actors wanted to carry on, it was winning awards, and getting perfectly good audience figures. Wankers.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I'm hardly a teenager and I believe it.


Then you are a fool.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 10, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> On a Robert Webb tip, whatever happened to The Smoking Room? I quite liked that but it just disappeared.


i liked it, the 2nd series was way better than the 1st...they should've given it at least another series.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> i liked it, the 2nd series was way better than the 1st...they should've given it at least another series.



Watched the first three seasons on DVD recently, third was a lot better than I remember it being when it was first shown.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Then you are a fool.



And you're a patronising cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> And you're a patronising cunt.


No need to call me a cunt and how am I patronising? Look it up! (yes, I am now  )


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No need to call me a cunt and how am I patronising? Look it up! (yes, I am now  )



"Being right wing doesn't make you a cunt. Only teenagers believe this."

Nah, that isn't patronising at all.  

Sorry for calling you a cunt - that was out of order.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

Er, this is a thread about Peep Show...?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> "Being right wing doesn't make you a cunt. Only teenagers believe this."
> 
> Nah, that isn't patronising at all.
> 
> Sorry for calling you a cunt - that was out of order.


OK, well maybe it is, but I still think you must be a bit narrow-minded to hold this view. See this thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=203258#


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Er, this is a thread about Peep Show...?


It is, but nothing wrong with going off on tangents from time to time, it's the nature of things on BBs


----------



## Buds (Apr 10, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> PC and Mac ring any bells? The pair of them would do just about anything for a fiver (including shite like Blunder and fucking McDonald's ads) and Webb is a right-wing cunt to boot.




Fancy actors having the cheek to get paid for doing their job.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> It is, but nothing wrong with going off on tangents from time to time, it's the nature of things on BBs



Sure, no probs with that but it was getting a little cunty in here is all...


----------



## STFC (Apr 10, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Robert Webb interviewed in the Guardian
> Saturday December 3, 2005
> 
> Which living person do you most admire and why?
> ...



Sounds fair enough to me, although I don't know who Hitchens is.

Which one is Webb in Peep Show - Mark or Jez?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2007)

Jez.

He is also Mac. 
: )


----------



## Utopia (Apr 10, 2007)

Big Suze is stunning!, I love her.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 10, 2007)

Buds said:
			
		

> Fancy actors having the cheek to get paid for doing their job.



Yes, because those two don't have nearly enough money, do they? Fuckwit.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 10, 2007)

Utopia said:
			
		

> Big Suze is stunning!, I love her.


Enough people like Big Suze! She's full.
Or words to that effect.


Look at you with your Russian pie thing.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 10, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> OK, well maybe it is, but I still think you must be a bit narrow-minded to hold this view. See this thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=203258#



I probably am narrow-minded in that respect, yes. And quite proud of it.

To qualify, I don't think most people are either left-wing or right-wing - I suspect they occupy a fairly large grey area that encompasses bits of both. The genuinely right-wing, though, of whom I've met a fair few over the years, always strike me as thoroughly unpleasant on every level. In fact, while I can say that I've met a few I'd happily pass the time of day with, there's probably no more than one or two that I'd ever want or consider a friend. There was a right-wing goon at university who was alright (mostly because I found him hilarious) but that's about it.


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Watched the first three seasons on DVD recently, third was a lot better than I remember it being when it was first shown.


there were only 2 'seasons'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> there were only 2 'seasons'



Of Peep Show?


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 10, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> there were only 2 'seasons'



nah there weren't! at least, not of peep show... there were three


----------



## Crispy (Apr 10, 2007)

3 series of 6 episodes each. so far. 4th one starts on friday. that's the situation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> 3 series of 6 episodes each. so far. 4th one starts on friday. that's the situation.



Yup.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 10, 2007)

I 'heart' Peep Show


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 10, 2007)

no i was talking about The Smoking Room, Kid Eternity said there were 3 series and there were only 2.

sorry, but confusing!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 10, 2007)

electrogirl said:
			
		

> no i was talking about The Smoking Room, Kid Eternity said there were 3 series and there were only 2.
> 
> sorry, but confusing!!!



My fault! I didn't read the quote in your other post properly (damn my skim reading), sorry!


----------



## electrogirl (Apr 10, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> My fault! I didn't read the quote in your other post properly (damn my skim reading), sorry!


let that be a lesson. ALWAYS read my posts properly.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 10, 2007)

i voted crap 
that's a lie, of course.

don't think i'd even seen it when i voted, back in june 05! 

hope i get to see it on fri.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the fifth series is the best


----------



## mack (Apr 10, 2007)

We like watching it a) coz it's quite funny and b) coz it's shot in our town... Croydon.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 10, 2007)

mack said:
			
		

> We like watching it a) coz it's quite funny and b) coz it's shot in our town... Croydon.



But the opening credits clearly show Crouch End...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 10, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> But the opening credits clearly show Crouch End...


Just the credits though


----------



## STFC (Apr 10, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Yes, because those two don't have nearly enough money, do they? Fuckwit.



How much is enough?


----------



## Buds (Apr 10, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Yes, because those two don't have nearly enough money, do they? Fuckwit.



I wouldn't know I have no idea how much money they earn. But I do know that being a moderately well known television personality doesn't equal millions in the bank.


----------



## andy2002 (Apr 10, 2007)

Buds said:
			
		

> I wouldn't know I have no idea how much money they earn. But I do know that being a moderately well known television personality doesn't equal millions in the bank.



I don't mind struggling actors and comedians doing the odd demeaning or tacky thing when they're just starting out, but surely Mitchell and Webb have enough cash to comfortably live on without having to shill for McDonalds and Apple, and appear in toss like Blunder. I just find it distasteful, to be honest. 

Mind you, I've never been a fan of celebs appearing in adverts anyway, it's just dishonest especially when you know full well they don't even use the product their pushing (Peter Kay and Jack Dee are both tee-total for instance).


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2007)

I read something the other day suggesting they may reach Lucas & Walliams status. This I took to mean omnipresent and total and utter shit. Peep Show is a million times better than fecking Little Britain.


----------



## Juice Terry (Apr 11, 2007)

mack said:
			
		

> We like watching it a) coz it's quite funny and b) coz it's shot in our town... Croydon.


JLB Credit and the LaserBowl just *have* to be in Croydon.
The Oval Tavern where they go drinking after Rainbow Rhythms and on Jez's stag night is in Croydon too.


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 13, 2007)

_*bump*_

At last!  New series just starting *now!*


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 13, 2007)

OMFG!!!!

It's starting!!! 

Yay!!!​


----------



## mrsfran (Apr 13, 2007)

"Oh god, what next? Am I going to tell her she's got lovely tits?"


----------



## Balbi (Apr 13, 2007)

"it's sort of a moral decision, only it isn't, because noone will find out"


----------



## big eejit (Apr 13, 2007)

Balbi said:
			
		

> "it's sort of a moral decision, only it isn't, because noone will find out"



I never knew of this thread's existince befire but I sought it out, inspired by that line. Funny fuckers.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 13, 2007)

JOHNSON NEXT WEEK!


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2007)

Just you wait for the Gym episode!


----------



## 43mhz (Apr 14, 2007)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> JLB Credit and the LaserBowl just *have* to be in Croydon.
> The Oval Tavern where they go drinking after Rainbow Rhythms and on Jez's stag night is in Croydon too.



Their flat is just along from The Cartoon


----------



## MBV (Apr 14, 2007)

"You fucked her didn't you"

Great start to the new series.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 14, 2007)

"I am James Bond"


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2007)

I missed it last night. Is it repeated?


----------



## subversplat (Apr 14, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I missed it last night. Is it repeated?


Tuesday on E4 and Thursday on C4 apparently.

*Thank god*.

Working Friday nights is the pits


----------



## manifold (Apr 14, 2007)

It's on 4oD for free for a week if you can bear to install the (hideous) software.


----------



## Jim2k5 (Apr 14, 2007)

great episode i really enjoy peep show


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2007)

manifold said:
			
		

> It's on 4oD for free for a week if you can bear to install the (hideous) software.



Can't wait for E4 so installing 4oD now...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2007)

Christ that 4oD software really is a bit crap. Anyhoo...

That was a fucking funny opener to the new season!

"I'm a motherfucker!"


----------



## basher t (Apr 15, 2007)

anyone got a youtube or google video link for the new episode?
can't seem to find it...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 15, 2007)

basher t said:
			
		

> anyone got a youtube or google video link for the new episode?
> can't seem to find it...


Watch the repeat!


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 15, 2007)

brilliant stuff - not seen it before friday... i'm converted


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 15, 2007)

that 4od software is making me angry


----------



## basher t (Apr 16, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Watch the repeat!



At last!


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2007)

It was ok I guess.


----------



## belboid (Apr 16, 2007)

ok?  it was bloody magnificent!  (certainly better than this weeks dr who)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2007)

belboid said:
			
		

> ok?  it was bloody magnificent!  (certainly better than this weeks dr who)



Yeah but that aint hard, Dr Who is a pile of shite.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 16, 2007)

i laughed lots but then i was quite drunk.

did it not tick your box then crispers?


----------



## Crispy (Apr 16, 2007)

Wasn't up to the earlier standards, I thought. Jez has become a parody of himself and the acting's not as good. His thing about shooting mark was exactly the same as "I'll section you" in series 2, which wasn't that funny either.

Sophie's family were good though


----------



## STFC (Apr 16, 2007)

I've only got into Peep Show fairly recently. I've got series one on dvd and have been watchign series two (which is better in my opinion) on Virgin On Demand. I thought the opener to series four was pretty good, but I really need to watch series three to see Mark and Sophie's relationship develop.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 16, 2007)

I was SO gutted to miss the 1st episode so thanks for the youtube link... I LOVE peep show!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 16, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Wasn't up to the earlier standards, I thought. Jez has become a parody of himself and the acting's not as good. His thing about shooting mark was exactly the same as "I'll section you" in series 2, which wasn't that funny either.
> 
> Sophie's family were good though



That "I'll section" thing in season 2 kills me everytime!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Apr 16, 2007)

Thought it was very good


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2007)

Thought tonight's episode was a bit weak really and what's up with Johnson's hair? He looks a bit odd bald!


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Thought tonight's episode was a bit weak really and what's up with Johnson's hair? He looks a bit odd bald!



A-hh, he _has_ changed it, hasn't he!  Couldn't quite work out what was different...

Not the strongest of episodes, but still the best thing on telly at the mo'.  

_"Palms dry, throat dry; inter-buttocks area: moist..."_


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm a big fan of the ol Peep Show, and I hate reading about this while I can't watch it. I'll just have to hang on til it comes out on DVD.

I'm hoping for something better than Series 3 - the "i'll section you" scene in that series came perilously close to a shark jump for me


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2007)

You're kidding me? That bit kills me everytime!


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 21, 2007)

Series 4 has been somewhat of a disappointment for me so far - the magical, self-contained world of 'Peep Show' has been destroyed by Mitchell & Webb being all over the shop since the last series - before they *were *the characters, now all I see is Mitchell and Webb  Plus the characters and storylines are in danger of becoming a parody of their former greatness - Jeremy selling Big Sus for £500 - that was just ridiculous to me - and then her falling for 'The' Johnson?!?! Come on ... *shakes head with a heavy heart*


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2007)

I really liked the first episode but yeah last night was a bit off...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 21, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> - and then her falling for 'The' Johnson?!?! Come on ... *shakes head with a heavy heart*



Well, he is quite sexy.
And, she is quite stupid.


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2007)

I've really liked both episodes so far, but I'm not so clued into PS history as some on here. Johnson was superb throughout last night; I almost prefer him to Mark and Jez now, although like almost all sit-coms you need other characters for individuals to work (Alan Partridge and Larry David being the only immediately independent characters I can think of).


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2007)

"Im Johnsons Queen"  Funniest thing on telly at the moment,surprised it has'nt reached the same level of popularity as the fuckin awful Little Britian


----------



## stavros (Apr 21, 2007)

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed certain similarities with Seinfeld? Granted Peep Show uses the inner thought process to deliver it, but both are based around the comedy of over-analysising everyday life. I love Seinfeld by the way, but appreciated this isn't universal in this country (probably due to awful exposure).


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 21, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Is it just me or has anyone else noticed certain similarities with Seinfeld? Granted Peep Show uses the inner thought process to deliver it, but both are based around the comedy of over-analysising everyday life. I love Seinfeld by the way, but appreciated this isn't universal in this country (probably due to awful exposure).


Fuckin disgracefull the way BBC2 fucked about with Seinfeld when you consider how brilliantly Ch4 promoted Friends and Frazier,used be shown at some god awful hour


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 21, 2007)

Just pissed myself at Johnson's deadpan "...fuck each other, fuck a chicken, watch a chicken fucking a horse, just do whatever it takes" bit.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 22, 2007)

that wasn't any where near as good as it should be. they've ruined johnson by making him more carrraaayyyzeeee he used to be more subtle. Its still good though, they just need to try harder, or perhaps not try as hard.

still going to watch it. its still funny.


----------



## camouflage (Apr 22, 2007)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> that wasn't any where near as good as it should be. they've ruined johnson by making him more carrraaayyyzeeee he used to be more subtle. Its still good though, they just need to try harder, or perhaps not try as hard.
> 
> still going to watch it. its still funny.



I agree, I preffered subtler Jonson too, when he was "A businessman yeah, I'm not into all this.... other stuff".

Still, the Religion continues.


----------



## stavros (Apr 22, 2007)

> Fuckin disgracefull the way BBC2 fucked about with Seinfeld when you consider how brilliantly Ch4 promoted Friends and Frazier,used be shown at some god awful hour


It's not so much disgraceful as mystifying. Seinfeld was an American institution, with national press wondering what people would do when it finished. It wasn't really tied too much to American culture, and in fact had a lot of British idiosyncracies. Surely there are British screening rights for it, so why doesn't someone buy them and screen it from the beginning? It has no tie to a particular era, and the only real reference to satire is George Steinbrenner who is still the New York Yankees owner. What's doubley strange is how poorly C4 promotes Curb Your Enthusiasm, given it's so innovative and from the same studio that made The Sopranos and Sex In The City. Just fucking destroy all copies of Friends ever made too.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 22, 2007)

another weak one


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 22, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Just fucking destroy all copies of Friends ever made too.


Yep totally agree,fuckin hated Friends


----------



## camouflage (Apr 23, 2007)

Friends is top giggle, stop trying to be shocking.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2007)

foreigner said:
			
		

> I agree, I preffered subtler Jonson too, when he was "A businessman yeah, I'm not into all this.... other stuff".



Yep that'd be my beef too. I liked the parody of a businessman more than this zany guy they're turning him into...


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2007)

The characters used to have consistency - they'd do stuff because they had emotions and motivations. Now they just do stuff out of thin air - whatever's required to set up the 'joke' - there's none of the emotional attachment with the characters any more. And the jokes are shit.


----------



## revol68 (Apr 23, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The characters used to have consistency - they'd do stuff because they had emotions and motivations. Now they just do stuff out of thin air - whatever's required to set up the 'joke' - there's none of the emotional attachment with the characters any more. And the jokes are shit.



innit.
it used to be about them thinking and talking really surreal shit in everyday situations, now it's went all sit com, 'oh look what wacky scenario the lads are in now!'.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 23, 2007)

Jez used to be a realy good parody of that sort of 'ignorantly hip' untalented egomaniacal waster type. But now he's just a twat who shouts a lot and does completely random things.


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 23, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> The characters used to have consistency - they'd do stuff because they had emotions and motivations. Now they just do stuff out of thin air - whatever's required to set up the 'joke' - there's none of the emotional attachment with the characters any more. And the jokes are shit.



i agree. it was way over the top on friday. v disapointing


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Honestly, you're all entitled to your opinions etc. etc, but this is over-analysing of the same level that happened on the thread when Nathan Barley was shown. I didn't bother to watch it when it was on tv as after everyone here had built up the expectation to dizzying heights being something new from Chris Morris/Charlie Brooker, everyone then slagged it off and thought it wasn't funny. I then grabbed a copy off of BitTorrent and thought it was the fantastic, the funniest, thing *EVA* . It then taught me to err, yep, make up my own mind.... durrrrr...

I'll concede that Peep Show is perhaps slightly suffering from being aware of it's own popularity but Friday's episode was great entertainment and I was chuckling out aloud of loads of occasions.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2007)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> Honestly, you're all entitled to your opinions etc. etc, but this is over-analysing of the same level that happened on the thread when Nathan Barley was shown. I didn't bother to watch it when it was on tv as after everyone here had built up the expectation to dizzying heights being something new from Chris Morris/Charlie Brooker, everyone then slagged it off and thought it wasn't funny. I then grabbed a copy off of BitTorrent and thought it was the fantastic, the funniest, thing *EVA* . It then taught me to err, yep, make up my own mind.... durrrrr...
> 
> I'll concede that Peep Show is perhaps slightly suffering from being aware of it's own popularity but Friday's episode was great entertainment and I was chuckling out aloud of loads of occasions.



I'm not sure about that, I thought Nathan Barley was shite when it was first shown and shite every time I've watched it since.

I really liked the first episode of this season of PS but last Friday's episode was just weak (although with a few funny moments). They're probably going to lose it big time, do another season then make a shitty Peep Show film...


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Well sorry to hear that, less laughter in the Eternity of your home; have watched NB for awhile but have recently found a friend who hasn't...a repeat showing is in the offing .

Regarding PS - it's a hard call to decide when to finish it and the end of Series 3 finished on a note of finality...but I'm not going judge it too soon. A movie? Hope not...


----------



## The_Reverend_M (Apr 23, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> It's not so much disgraceful as mystifying. Seinfeld was an American institution, with national press wondering what people would do when it finished. It wasn't really tied too much to American culture, and in fact had a lot of British idiosyncracies. Surely there are British screening rights for it, so why doesn't someone buy them and screen it from the beginning? It has no tie to a particular era, and the only real reference to satire is George Steinbrenner who is still the New York Yankees owner. What's doubley strange is how poorly C4 promotes Curb Your Enthusiasm, given it's so innovative and from the same studio that made The Sopranos and Sex In The City. Just fucking destroy all copies of Friends ever made too.



Up until recently the Paramount Comedy channel had the licence to Seinfeld. Despite scheduling it quite prominently for many years it was a ratings disaster. Oh well.

p.s.
There was no budget for promoting it on a mass scale I'm afraid.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 23, 2007)

I wonder how well it's doing on DVD?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2007)

I've seen episodes 3, 4 and 5 now - 4 particularly is a corker!


----------



## subversplat (Apr 27, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've seen episodes 3, 4 and 5 now - 4 particularly is a corker!


If you had any concience at all you'd put them out on bittorrent


----------



## story (Apr 28, 2007)

Do they swear more in this series than they did before?


----------



## Neva (Apr 28, 2007)

Mark does. Because he's going crazy. 

Johnson does because they've completely changed the character. 

Everyone else is about the same.


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 28, 2007)

So far, how does it compare to the other three series? The weakest? I'm waiting for a bit of peace and quiet in the office then I'll settle down to watch an episode or two online. In the meantime, you tell me....


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2007)

Pretty weak, it has to be said. Still funny mind...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 28, 2007)

This third episode was fantastic. Back to its old quality, I reckon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2007)

The fourth is way better


----------



## Neva (Apr 28, 2007)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> So far, how does it compare to the other three series? The weakest? I'm waiting for a bit of peace and quiet in the office then I'll settle down to watch an episode or two online. In the meantime, you tell me....



It's just as good as the other series imo. It's become more exaggerated and less realistic but that's been a gradual change since series one so if you watch them in sequence it won't really matter.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 28, 2007)

Gonna fire up the terrible 4oD software in a mo to watch last nights...


----------



## AWPlayer (Apr 28, 2007)

This new season just hasn't been as good. I'm actually missing their sketch show.


----------



## Gingerman (Apr 28, 2007)

"fuckmonkey"


----------



## stavros (Apr 28, 2007)

> Friends is top giggle, stop trying to be shocking.


Well we're all untitled to our opinion, but do we really need 6 odd repeats of it a day? It's such total overkill, especially when consider that surely anyone who likes it enough will have the DVDs.




> Up until recently the Paramount Comedy channel had the licence to Seinfeld. Despite scheduling it quite prominently for many years it was a ratings disaster. Oh well.
> 
> p.s.
> There was no budget for promoting it on a mass scale I'm afraid.


That really strikes me as odd. I would have thought that, given exposure on a terrestrial channel in a regular prime slot it would really appeal to a British audience. George especially has a lot of likeness to British characters like Fawlty, Partridge, Ted, etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2007)

Fucking piece of shit 4oD software wont let me watch the fucking episode.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 29, 2007)

I think the problem is that the characters just arn't as likeable as they used to be. They are more nastily calculating, whereras they always tried to be manipulative, but would ultimately be the losers in the situation.

Mark seems to have lost his vulnerability as well, that made him such a great character


----------



## Neva (Apr 29, 2007)

I think the characters were never supposed to be likeable, they've always been twats who did stupid things and they still lose all the time. The only time either of them ever "win" is when that victory would have a negative effect on the other. 

Also Mark is getting married to a woman he doesn't love out of embarrassment and had to hide in a car park before attempting to fake a terminal illness at work. How much more vulnerable do you want the guy to get!


----------



## D'wards (Apr 29, 2007)

But i do think that in order for this sort of comedy to work the characters have to be likeable (and the the audience is on their side) even though they are arseholes, ie Basil Fawlty, David Brent, Rigsby, Larry David, even Del Boy.

It was like that the last 3 series, but they seem to have lost that now, imho.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 29, 2007)

I still like them both. But I know what you mean, they have become slightly less sympathetic.


----------



## stavros (Apr 29, 2007)

> But i do think that in order for this sort of comedy to work the characters have to be likeable (and the the audience is on their side) even though they are arseholes, ie Basil Fawlty, David Brent, Rigsby, Larry David, even Del Boy.


In part the comedy arises from the fact that you're epathising with those who you'd normally intensely dislike. I think Alan Partridge also qualifies for this, as despite having having no redeeming qualities whatsoever, he's still just about the funniest character ever.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 29, 2007)

Sad bastarde that I am,I've just downloaded the every episode of peep show, ever.  So I'll let you know how it compares.


----------



## Maltin (May 4, 2007)

US remake on the cards?

http://www.variety.com/article/VR1117964244.html?categoryid=14&cs=1


----------



## Crispy (May 4, 2007)

Not impossible the americans could do a decent version, I think.


----------



## zoooo (May 4, 2007)

Ben Stiller and Owen Wilson'll be right on it.


----------



## camouflage (May 4, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Not impossible the americans could do a decent version, I think.




Oh for fucks sake!!!

Bloody yanks, if they want to enjoy Peep Show they should bloody fucking arsing cunting shitting watch Peep Show, the ONE AND ONLY MADE IN BRITAIN *Peep Show!* Why oh why oh fucking WHY do they have to remake everything in their own shitting image! It's bad enough when they reinvented World War 2 with an all American caste (it was mostly won by the Russians anyway, they're the ones that bled twenty million lives on the shizle) And now they're doing some film about the fight against Aparthied were Nelson Mandela turns out to be an American! (played by the man that played the US President in 24, come on, it's obvious what their implying there).

They should fuck off and stop Borging every single fucking thing of any use from a culture that isn't part of their AmeriBorg Collective of twangy accented assimilatives... fucking generate your own quality cultural product you tea-leafin bastards!

Okay, to be fair, I will admit that their version of The Office is funny, is worth a watch, gives a giggle an all that, but it's not _The Office_, is it, it's just another yankyBorg clone with all wires coming out of its yankyBorg head and mechanical yankyBorg parts bolted on to its pale lifeless automatonated yankyBorg carcass.

The bastards, they've had everything else, why can't they just leave Peep Show alone, watch it in its full original glory or bugger the fucking hell off! Are they really so fucking incapable of using their squishy littoo plastic American McBrains to understand even a single thing from 'The Outside'?

Bollocks to em, obviously Shakespear was a Texan, Einstein was from Nu Joyzee, America invented Democracy. Tossers. 

They only started to consider "Rythm and Blues" 'American Music' instead of _negro music_ when they noticed how much the rest of the world liked it  ("Jazz" was actually 1920's yankyBorg-speak for "Rubbish", did you know that? Well it's true) 

They assimilated the fuck out of the sandwiches from the German region known as Hamburg, they assimilated the fuck out of the style of fried potato popular in  France, when will they give it up and invent something of their own instead of nicking good ideas from everyone else. 

I looked on the streaming sight tv-links the other day, they had listed The Office, and beneath that, _beneath_ that, they'd only gone and listed "The Office (UK version)"  Can you beleive that!? Bloody cheek, the Shere Unmitigarted Gall! 

Fuck em, they're not having Peep Show, THEY ARE NOT HAVING PEEP SHOW!!!


----------



## lontok2005 (May 4, 2007)

Fucking great rant there! Love it  Spot on, too.

And Peep Show's great


----------



## queeze (May 4, 2007)

Peep show, I fookin' love it!

Good entertaining TV on a Friday night


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 4, 2007)

Fucking funny tonight!


----------



## Crispy (May 5, 2007)

nah I'm serious. the US version of The Office isn't a complete failure by all accounts, and the basic premise of peep show is sound - two self loathing guys trying and failing at life and women. It'll be american, and different, but the concept is strong. And with the curb your enthusiasm guy involved, I think they can do it.


----------



## passenger (May 5, 2007)

last nights must be the funniest episode  i loved the safari bit


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 5, 2007)

I laughed hard at whatsitface and his stupid peado joke!


----------



## madzone (May 5, 2007)

queeze said:
			
		

> Peep show, I fookin' love it!
> 
> Good entertaining TV on a Friday night


I'm not allowed to watch it - we have to watch Jonathon twatface Ross


----------



## dlx1 (May 5, 2007)

no-one should be forced to watch him


----------



## JoePolitix (May 5, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> nah I'm serious. the US version of The Office isn't a complete failure by all accounts



I've seen some of the earlier ones and they aint too bad. However, I also hear that they've deteriated rapidly and apparently the writers have signed a 98 episode contract! 

The yanks are gonna grind it into the ground.


----------



## Cyan Killer (May 5, 2007)

It's a funny show.  But Im not obsessed about it


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2007)

> the US version of The Office isn't a complete failure by all accounts


Just completely pointless. OK they misspell and pronounce a lot of words, but we let them use our language so they didn't have to do this.

If Larry David is involved it will be better, as he is a comedy god, but even more pointless on his part, as Mark and Jez overanalyse life in a not dissimilar way to Jerry and George used to.


----------



## zoooo (May 5, 2007)

It's just, if they're going to rewrite it and have different actors and a different director, it's not Peep Show is it? Just call it something different, say it was inspired by another show and be done with it.

It's _not_ the Office, and it's _not_ Peep Show.
That annoys me.


----------



## stavros (May 5, 2007)

Other than Benny Hill, Monty Python and Absolutely Fabulous, has a British comedy ever gone across the pond unaltered and been a success? Did Fawlty Towers?


----------



## D'wards (May 7, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Other than Benny Hill, Monty Python and Absolutely Fabulous, has a British comedy ever gone across the pond unaltered and been a success? Did Fawlty Towers?[/QUO
> Yeah, pretty sure it was a hit over there, tho they did try a coupe of remakes of it i think.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 7, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> Other than Benny Hill, Monty Python and Absolutely Fabulous, has a British comedy ever gone across the pond unaltered and been a success? Did Fawlty Towers?


Fawlty Towers was a success and so was The Office - a lot of unexpected stuff like Are You Being Served? had moderate success too.


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2007)

I meant in their original forms. The Office "required" a remake for some reason. Does it paint the image that we're too insular in our humour, or that the Americans aren't welcoming of foreign culture? Or both? Or neither?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 8, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> I meant in their original forms.


So did I! The Office was a success in American, hence them doing an American version


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 8, 2007)

God, I can't stand the US version of The Office...


----------



## stavros (May 8, 2007)

> So did I! The Office was a success in American, hence them doing an American version


That sounds perverse; "we've got something that's already been made that's successful, so let's spend loads of money remaking it just so we can change the accents".


----------



## tabletennisgod (May 9, 2007)

Diamond said:
			
		

> The crack episode is probably the best one I think I've seen, especially super-Hans' intimidation with the crunchy nut cornflakes at the end. 15 storeys high has a similar format and is worth a quick look as well.



super-hans is a legend.

'listen love, you need to pick a path now yeah, cause you're on the edge...and one way is heaven,and the other....well i shouldn't talk about it BUT ITS FACKIN' 'ORRIBLE, YEAH!?'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 9, 2007)

Heh watched the sectioning ep again last night, had me in stitches when super hans walks in and says did you try and get me sectioned?


----------



## DJ Squelch (May 11, 2007)

Great episode tonight. That's gotta be one of my favourites.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 11, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Great episode tonight. That's gotta be one of my favourites.



"It's like bad undercooked turkey."


----------



## dlx1 (May 12, 2007)

would have to be a fucking excellent poster to bring Mummy back


----------



## story (May 12, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> "It's like bad undercooked turkey."




I actually had to look away when she opened the bag.


----------



## Star Dove (May 12, 2007)

'Eating the dog seemed the right thing to do'

  one of the funniest episodes ever.

Whenever I see those apple adverts I just can't believe that any company wants their product associated with Jez from Peep Show. WTF were they thinking of?


----------



## Sunspots (May 12, 2007)

After a rather patchy start to this series, I think last night's episode was a reassuring return to form.


----------



## stavros (May 12, 2007)

It was good, but when Jez was holding the leg of the dog and eating it, I had the image of Alan Partridge in his meeting with Tony Hares; "Smell my cheese you mother."


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 12, 2007)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> After a rather patchy start to this series, I think last night's episode was a reassuring return to form.



Yep. Fucking funny last night's was!


----------



## Maggot (May 13, 2007)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'm not allowed to watch it - we have to watch Jonathon twatface Ross


Don't you have a video?

Having said that, I've missed a few episodes cos I've been out and not set the video.

The stag episode was hilarious. Loved the scene at the councillors.


----------



## In Bloom (May 13, 2007)

stavros said:
			
		

> That sounds perverse; "we've got something that's already been made that's successful, so let's spend loads of money remaking it just so we can change the accents".


Oh now come now, they didn't just change the accents.

They stripped it of every last remaining vestige of wit and humanity as well.


----------



## Maltin (May 13, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Having said that, I've missed a few episodes cos I've been out and not set the video.


You can watch them all on 4oD.  Latest episode is free.

http://www.channel4.com/4od/?hpos=globalfooter:4oD


----------



## colbhoy (May 13, 2007)

Maltin said:
			
		

> You can watch them all on 4oD.  Latest episode is free.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/4od/?hpos=globalfooter:4oD



That's how I watched the most recent episode - very funny!


----------



## Xanadu (May 13, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of that 4oD stuff.  It installed kontiki without really making it clear.


----------



## dlx1 (May 13, 2007)

Who got Peep Show S04E01 not coming up in search! on nova


----------



## Crispy (May 13, 2007)

http://www.torrentz.com/
good torrent search - should get you what you're after


----------



## dlx1 (May 13, 2007)

thanks Crispy

seem strange not on uknova but others are only 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Lysistrata (May 14, 2007)

I have only just started watching and I'm sorry I discovered it so late.  This weeks episode was so funny.  Cringing, but funny.


----------



## Maggot (May 20, 2007)

That's the end of the series. 

The last one was good, but not as funny as the Stag weekend. Has been an excellent series, very high standards.


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2007)

i liked the last one - a bit of a horrible sense of foreboding throughout though.

Wonder if it will be back for another series? Chances are against it i'd say.


----------



## Firky (May 20, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> That's the end of the series.
> 
> The last one was good, but not as funny as the Stag weekend. Has been an excellent series, very high standards.



I thought it was better in someways - the way the characters went from likeable fuckwits with a few hidden 'issues' to utterly vile people. Even Sophie was so wet and monotonous that when onscreen you wanted to stab yourself in the eye for some sort of stimulation. Excellent series with highly observed characteristics slightly exaggerated for comedy value - but not to such an extent where it renders it unplausible.


----------



## DrRingDing (May 20, 2007)

I watched PS for the first time this series and I can quite safely say it's made me laugh more than any other comedy in recent years.

Marvelous stuff.


----------



## Neva (May 20, 2007)

D'wards said:
			
		

> i liked the last one - a bit of a horrible sense of foreboding throughout though.
> 
> Wonder if it will be back for another series? Chances are against it i'd say.



They've already signed to do a fifth series. 

Has anyone seen Magicians yet btw?


----------



## DrRingDing (May 20, 2007)

Neva said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen Magicians yet btw?



The trailer's awful.


----------



## Neva (May 20, 2007)

firky said:
			
		

> Excellent series with highly observed characteristics slightly exaggerated for comedy value - but not to such an extent where it renders it unplausible.



The first three series were slightly exaggerated. This series they were huge caricatures, it was like Peep Show showing doing a parody of Peep Show. Very post-modern.


----------



## Scaggs (May 20, 2007)

Recently acquired series 1 & 2 on DVD. They were great but I don't think they are as good as the current series. It's the only thing on tv at the moment which is genuinely original and dead funny


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (May 20, 2007)

Definately think the last episode was the best of the series, most like "old" Peep Show imo


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2007)

The film looks like it's not going to be all that...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The film looks like it's not going to be all that...


What film?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2007)

Magicians.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Magicians.


That's not the film of Peep Show - different characters altogether (though I bet they're not that dissimilar)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 22, 2007)

He pissed himself in church!!!!


----------



## stavros (May 23, 2007)

"Richard Dawkins talks the talk, but does he walk the walk?"


----------



## Crispy (May 23, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> The film looks like it's not going to be all that...


God. Just based on the posters, and the fact that the trailer had the "In A World..." voiceover man doing the talking, I believe that film will be shite. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## xenon (May 23, 2007)

Was that the last episode. 6?

Just watched this afternoon. LOL'd at several points.

The magician film RW and DM are in sounds like a pile of kack though. Well I could go against Mark Curmode's edict and watch it never the less. But it still sounds shit and a waste of time.


----------



## Juice Terry (May 24, 2007)

Definitely not enough Super Hans in the last series.


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2007)

He did say "I'm puking from both ends" though, which I thought was good. I think Super Hans is a little overrated. Of the subsidary characters I think Johnson is the best.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 29, 2007)

Saw 'Magicians' tonight ... God it was awful ... predictable ... badly acted ... seeing Mitchell and Webb in more and more things is just showing me how untalented they really are - learn to act goddamnit! Plenty of familiar faces from Peep Show/sitcoms all playing the same old characters we've seen them do before *shakes head*


----------



## dlx1 (May 29, 2007)

Are trying to be like Nick Frost & Simon Pegg, Hit show then the movie.
But Frost & Pegg pulled it off.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2007)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Are trying to be like Nick Frost & Simon Pegg, Hit show then the movie.
> But Frost & Pegg pulled it off.



Yeah then fucked it up with Hot Fuzz....


----------



## funkster (May 30, 2007)

I read in The Times suppliment the other weekend that series 5 has already been commissioned.  

I think this is the best comedy on TV.  The last two episodes of series 4 were absolutely hilarious. Pissing himself in church!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 30, 2007)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah then fucked it up with Hot Fuzz....



It wasn't great, not compared to Shaun of the Dead, but most people loved it. I don't think saying they fucked it up is anywhere near the mark.. you're just bitter because it sucked


----------



## Orang Utan (May 30, 2007)

Why is the 'pissing in church' so funny that two people have mentioned it? It's not the funniest scene episode by all means


----------



## funkster (May 30, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why is the 'pissing in church' so funny that two people have mentioned it? It's not the funniest scene episode by all means



For me it wasn't the fact he was pissing in church that was so funny, but the whole run up to it and Jeremy losing it with Mark saying "What next? Fuck yourself, kill yourself?!" and then not being able to stop....  made me laugh a lot anyway!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2007)

I dunno, don't really analyse it much just found it fucking funny that he was pissing in church and Mark's reaction to it.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 30, 2007)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> It wasn't great, not compared to Shaun of the Dead, but most people loved it. I don't think saying they fucked it up is anywhere near the mark.. you're just bitter because it sucked



Depends on how you mean by most people, no one I know who saw it thought it was anything other than shite.


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 30, 2007)

The_Reverend_M said:
			
		

> Saw 'Magicians' tonight ... God it was awful ... predictable ... badly acted ... seeing Mitchell and Webb in more and more things is just showing me how untalented they really are - learn to act goddamnit! Plenty of familiar faces from Peep Show/sitcoms all playing the same old characters we've seen them do before *shakes head*



They're them two off little britain with a bit more in the way of Guardian pedigree.

I like peep show but it's written by other people and once you see them on bbc2 /radio 4 (well, not see them there, obviously) as you say, they're about as funny as a harold shipman home visit.

And that olivia whatsherface wants fucking stabbing.


----------



## The_Reverend_M (May 30, 2007)

The writers behind Peep Show also wrote Magicians


----------



## Genghis Cohen (May 30, 2007)

Can't say I've seen it, sounds like the potential for a good premise though I've read only bad reviews, reminds me of that Johnny Vegas film for some reason. I think the point is they can only really play those characters, occasionally they come up with a decent sketch on their own ("who will the football, it will never be decided, there's still everything to play for and forever to play it in." Springs to mind) but for the most part they're highly pedestrian.

And that olivia whatsherface wants fucking stabbing.


----------



## stavros (May 30, 2007)

Often it's difficult for the creators of a comedy classic to transcend and go beyond it without getting constantly judged against it. For example, Linehan and Mathews post Father Ted, Nicholas Lyndhurst after Rodney, etc. There are notable exceptions though, such as John Cleese and Larry David, who've done two all-time classics.


----------

